# Specks near deer point



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Had a great day today!


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the report. That is fun catching the big trout.


----------



## rbreedi1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice! Thanks for the report


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn dont need to go anywhere else for the outcast tournament .


----------



## Jasooon (Jun 4, 2008)

what depth, time and bottom


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

....


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Is that where you went in your yak tournament this morning Chad


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

...


----------



## waterboy6921 (Apr 7, 2008)

Isn't that the same dock that travis gill and chickenbone bleech bottled the year they won the budlight tournament.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

:ninja:


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Plus 1 Brad lol


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

........


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

---


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

Just reported your profane, threatening post. Take it somewhere else; my kids read these threads hoping to find fishing info, not forum rage garbage like this.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Sand I am sorry if I offended you but there are some tournament fisherman out there that wanted to stir up some s!;$ and I had a few tonight so sorry


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

:whistling:


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Jasooon said:


> what depth, time and bottom


as deep as possible, all the time, and all the way to the bottom!
:whistling:


----------

